# Our Boers!



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Here are some of our goats! Wish is my very favorite! She is bred to a spotted buck this year and is due Feb 1st. All our does are bred to spotted bucks this year. I can't wait to see those kids! We are really into colorful Boers... ) 

Traditional doe: FTHLS Wishful Thinking(En Scorpios Stinger x CC Painted Pixie)
Trad. buckling: Crossroads Prince Charming(Wishful Thinking x Stinger's Legacy)
Paint Doe: FTHLS Cosmopolitan (Capriole's R Glamour x CDKates M Ricochet)
Paint Doe 2: Kindlehope Warrior's AdventurePainted Warrior x Suzy Q)
Paint Buck: Stinger's Legacy( WHG Stinger's Vampire x Cupid)


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Crossroads' Boers!*

Addy and our Buck Legacy... Both are yearlings.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Crossroads' Boers!*

You have some beautiful goats! 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Crossroads' Boers!*

Thanks!  We have been breeding up for 5 years. We love our Boers! )


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Crossroads' Boers!*

Beautiful! Nice pedigrees!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Crossroads' Boers!*

Beautiful......  :thumb:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Crossroads' Boers!*

Thanks!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Crossroads' Boers!*

:thumbup: :hi5:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Crossroads' Boers!*

I sure do love legacy and wish.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Crossroads' Boers!*

Thanks Roger. I love her too! Here are some more pictures of her as a yearling. )


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Crossroads' Boers!*

Wow! You have beautiful boers!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Crossroads' Boers!*

:thumbup: :hi5:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Crossroads' Boers!*

Thanks Pam and Calico Patch Farm. )  :hug: We are very blessed to have our goats. :wink:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Crossroads' Boers!*

They are all beautiful! I ? the coloring on Cosmo! Wish is definitely gorgeous  I remember seeing her pics when she was about ready to kid this past spring.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Crossroads' Boers!*

Yep, I waited, and waited, and waited, for Wish to have my beautiful painted twin girls and she gave me a trad. buck. He turned out really nice at least. He is in the 2nd and 3rd picture on this page.

Cosmo's other side is even better. Here is a picture of it. She looks aweful in it and is twice that size now but it shows what it looks like.  ) She was a quadruplet( I am too :shocked: ...I have 2 other sisters and a brother all born on the same day) bottle baby and both of her parents have show points.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Crossroads' Boers!*

Yes, very nice looking goats you have.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Crossroads' Boers!*

Thanks Merry!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Crossroads' Boers!*

Beautiful goats you have!!! :drool:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Crossroads' Boers!*

Thanks! We love them!


----------

